# Dirty Scouts



## ratking (Oct 9, 2014)

So, I was talking to my buddy Adam Kizzia (or the illusive Zebra Zebra) last year in Chicago and he came up with this idea. Might be awesome, might suck majorly but I thought I'd post it and get some feedback.

He wants to do something kind of like boy/girl scouts, only with travelers. Basically, we would find some land in the middle of nowhere, or just go to a place where there are no distractions and have a yearly meet-up for few weeks or a month. We'd set up skill-sharing areas each day, basically everyone would be able to learn a new trade or skill. Anything anyone had to offer would be able to be taught. Flint knapping, welding, pottery, embroidery, painting, forging, kung-fu, cooking, etc. Each night would just be time to hang out and share stories.

After that, we would start making achievment patches for things. Doesn't really matter what for, 100th train hop, fight the cops, wilderness survival, etc.
I think it would be rad to make this into a big thing and start seeing other dirty scouts all around the world.

Anyways, let me know what you guys think. All credit goes to the illusive Zebra Zebra.


----------



## Erable (Oct 9, 2014)

Could be fun, Sounds like the premise for a very interesting excursion.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Oct 9, 2014)

sounds pretty cool, it could be like the "dirty scouts jamboree 2014" i think the problem would be finding the person with land to host it.


----------



## Kal (Oct 9, 2014)

Sounds fun and interesting.


----------



## saintharry (Apr 27, 2015)

This is a great idea. I've been a scout most of my life and the best part about it is when no one is watching and we do fun shit like this. So I'm all for this.


----------



## watson (Apr 27, 2015)

sounds sweet id totally be there.


----------



## Preacher (Apr 27, 2015)

"Burying Your Shit 101" should be a mandatory pre-req.


----------

